# WrestleMania 38 set reveal with Dude Perfect



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Rate the set WF.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its a fucking banger tbh


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks great but I would like to see it with the crowd in it.


----------



## Fergal (Apr 29, 2021)

No matter how bad WWE is creatively their production quality has always been top notch for WrestleMania


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The Wrestlemania 38 stage is 🔥🔥🔥 Much better then the last WM stage at AT&T stadium.


----------



## KOLeroux (10 mo ago)

Nice set, the sets with the Wrestlemania logo on the stage always look good.

15, 27, 30, 34 and now 38 look really good.

Too bad it’s wasted on a garbage horribly written show.


----------

